# tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata device driver



## SA123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Help please!!
I have a similar problem. It sais, tsstcorp cd/dvdw ts-h652d ata DRIVER PROVIDER Microsoft DRIVER DATE 6/21/2006 DRIVER VERSION 6.0.6000.16386 DIGITAL SIGNER microsoft windows I 

Difference here is that I bought this system new with Vista on it. The only help seems to reference XP.

Please help !ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's because the driver has been around and not needed changing since the advent of xp
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------

